# everyone must be on roids I think



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Is everyone on steroids lately, just looking on this site 174 viewing topics in roids. Don't know bodybuild natural anymore?????????


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Dont judge m8; Im a natural tho


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No natty bodybuilding is for mugs 

Next.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just because they are viewing don't mean to say they are taking them... lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

174 out of how many members?

Many people use gear nowadays, still many more natural though.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

PMSL!!


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

yes grrrr. do u want some like??


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

was u jokeing ghs? :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I aren't on "roids". Who gives a sh*t either way.


----------



## idontknow (Mar 7, 2009)

oh hai! all natural here!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> was u jokeing ghs? :whistling: :innocent:


 Nope


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

GHS said:


> No natty bodybuilding is for mugs
> 
> Next.


lol wicked


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Interesting observation, but doesn't indicate anything. As they are powerfull drugs, many will want to be informed on them, probably more than any other bodybuilding subject.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Is everyone on steroids lately, just looking on this site 174 viewing topics in roids. Don't know bodybuild natural anymore?????????


natural....can you say that in english... :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> No natty bodybuilding is for mugs
> 
> Next.


Bit of a naive attitude, but that's your opinion, we just don't have to agree.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Dont judge m8; Im a natural tho


I wouldn't say I'm judging them. I was just wondering how popular they are these days


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Bit of a naive attitude, but that's your opinion, we just don't have to agree.


 Didn't say you had to agree pal.

You keep working your balls off and dieting hard to gain 2lbs of muscle a year though :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I have got absolutely nothing against PED's I've just got a problem with 95% of the fcuking idiot users and their attitudes towards them!!!

The biceps boys, who don't train, eat or do pct. You know who you are!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

GHS said:


> Didn't say you had to agree pal.
> 
> You keep working your balls off and dieting hard to gain 2lbs of muscle a year though :thumb:


LOL.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

1010AD said:


> *Is everyone on steroids lately, just looking on this site 174 viewing topics in roids.* Don't know bodybuild natural anymore?????????


Seems like you were judgin to me


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm not judging anyone I was just wondering how popular they are these days.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> Didn't say you had to agree pal.
> 
> You keep working your balls off and dieting hard to gain 2lbs of muscle a year though :thumb:


If you think that is the best a well informed natty can do then you are W.R.O.N.G!!!

I'm not having a pop, as it is differing opinions that keep online forums alive!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Is everyone on steroids lately, just looking on this site 174 viewing topics in roids. Don't know bodybuild natural anymore?????????


Yeah...everyone knows if you read or ask about something you MUST be doing it.... :whistling: Heaven forbid folk want to educate themselves.....whether they do or don't use.

How popular? That depends on who you ask


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

its not fair to generalise and say everyones on them allthough it is a bodybuilding forum. Its sort of like going on a powerbike forum and askin does everyone break the speed limit.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

wardster27 said:


> its not fair to generalise and say everyones on them allthough it is a bodybuilding forum. *Its sort of like going on a powerbike forum and askin does everyone break the speed limit.*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I'm signing off for the night. I've had a sh!t day, I'm knackered, and can't be bothered with bull**** and nonsense. I'll be back to my polite self again tomorrow I'm sure!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I'm signing off for the night. I've had a sh!t day, I'm knackered, and can't be bothered with bull**** and nonsense. I'll be back to my polite self again tomorrow I'm sure!!


 Night petal...


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

sweet dreams


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> If you think that is the best a well informed natty can do then you are W.R.O.N.G!!!
> 
> I'm not having a pop, as it is differing opinions that keep online forums alive!!!


You'd be hard pushed to gain more than that after a short while though mate IMO 

It's weird though that it's usually the natties judging the roiders and it's sort of flipped around on this site lol :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't judge no roiders tbh, I'll no doubt end up on them in the next couple of years... However even though im natural, imo I've gained a lot as it is, obviously as being natural you can only gain so much till you hit your physical peak, dependent on genetics and what not.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

only guys i hate are guys who compete in natural feds who arent natural. that is all.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> only guys i hate are guys who compete in natural feds who arent natural. that is all.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> If you think that is the best a well informed natty can do then you are W.R.O.N.G!!!
> 
> I'm not having a pop, as it is differing opinions that keep online forums alive!!!


but your not natural? you have used gear


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate gear users too :cursing: :cursing:

They're so damn big :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

who cares if anyone is on gear ffs...

do you like ronnie,dorian,haney...arnie,they took gear ffs!!!

bet you liked some of them,but wouldnt hate em????

who cares...are you like that with beer drinkers,smokers,cokeheads,etc????

are you like that with people who have to take pills everyday????

what is your exact problem with people who take gear then or anyone who takes any type of carbon based synthetic compound...i dont get what you hate,actual steroids per se,what they do,the outcome,the people who take em...what...what is it you dislike???????


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Salkev-Almost had to reply angrily to you r post

Then I scrolled down

You got me


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

this is a bodybuilding forum, not a 'i love my cat' forum


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

dirty fvcking roiders:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ryoken said:


> dirty fvcking roiders:whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: nutter :lol: :lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

For the record, I'm not a total natty. I use a little on diet downs, and train natty rest of year. My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.

That's fcuk all compared to most on here.

My point is that most people just knock the juice back with no consideration for diet, training, and effects.

I am not talking about a lot of guys on here, just every gym up and down the country is full of fcuking idiots eating steroids for breakfast, and training like complete knob heads, and then spouting crap like they know what they are talking about.

GHS, I have no doubt that my yearly consumption is probably less than a month of yours. So post up a full body pic to show how great the juice really is!!!!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

What so I can only gain 10 pounds of muscle in 5 years training? I might quit now :lol:

Thats like 0.7 of a stone :confused1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> but your not natural? you have used gear


There are no quotes on this thread that I am claiming to be. I just disagree with some of the idiotic crap spouted on this site sometimes.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> Didn't say you had to agree pal.
> 
> You keep working your balls off and dieting hard to gain 2lbs of muscle a year though :thumb:


Maybe so.However at least you get to keep it.Unlike you who will watch it all go down the toilet as soon as you stop using,enjoy.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> My point is that most people just knock the juice back with consideration for diet, training, and effects.
> 
> I am not talking about a lot of guys on here, just every gym up and down the country is full of fcuking idiots eating steroids for breakfast, and training like complete knob heads, and then spouting crap like they know what they are talking about.


X2


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ryoken said:


> dirty fvcking roiders:whistling: :whistling:


i hate roiders,they are worse than crystal meth and heroin junkies put together,they are always out in the parks and alleyways late at night when i walk around my block of flats jacking up with their a*se-cheeks hanging out,then growling at everyone,walking about with their arms flared out,buying all the meat products in the supermarket before me,and taking up loads of room on the buses and standing in the queue's,you cant see past em...they always pushing those big weights and looking angry,just hate em,they are the worst...why hasnt there been a special armed force put out for these scum,rounded up and shot... :whistling:

i'd prefer the heroin n crackheads anyday trying to rob me,stab me and p*ssing everywhere...monging out on the steps and stealing from my flat,swearing and shoplifting,never working but giving case workers jobs...i mean,come on lets weigh it up here...who would you rather have:lol:?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Haha. '*Buying up all the meat products in the supermarket'. *I liked that one mate,reps.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i hate roiders,they are worse than crystal meth and heroin junkies put together,they are always out in the parks and alleyways late at night when i walk around my block of flats jacking up with their a*se-cheeks hanging out,then growling at everyone,walking about with their arms flared out,buying all the meat products in the supermarket before me,and taking up loads of room on the buses and standing in the queue's,you cant see past em...they always pushing those big weights and looking angry,just hate em,they are the worst...why hasnt there been a special armed force put out for these scum,rounded up and shot... :whistling:
> 
> i'd prefer the heroin n crackheads anyday trying to rob me,stab me and p*ssing everywhere...monging out on the steps and stealing from my flat,swearing and shoplifting,never working but giving case workers jobs...i mean,come on lets weigh it up here...who would you rather have:lol:?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

i pmsl at the buying all the meat products, i had some old lady tell me to put one of my chickens back the other day in tesco's as apparently buying 4 is just greedy:lol: :lol: :lol:

the bit about the ar5e cheeks had me in fvcking stitches too -- reps:lol:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i hate roiders,they are worse than crystal meth and heroin junkies put together,they are always out in the parks and alleyways late at night when i walk around my block of flats jacking up with their a*se-cheeks hanging out,then growling at everyone,walking about with their arms flared out,buying all the meat products in the supermarket before me,and taking up loads of room on the buses and standing in the queue's,you cant see past em...they always pushing those big weights and looking angry,just hate em,they are the worst...why hasnt there been a special armed force put out for these scum,rounded up and shot... :whistling:
> 
> i'd prefer the heroin n crackheads anyday trying to rob me,stab me and p*ssing everywhere...monging out on the steps and stealing from my flat,swearing and shoplifting,never working but giving case workers jobs...i mean,come on lets weigh it up here...who would you rather have:lol:?


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i hate roiders,they are worse than crystal meth and heroin junkies put together,they are always out in the parks and alleyways late at night when i walk around my block of flats jacking up with their a*se-cheeks hanging out,then growling at everyone,walking about with their arms flared out,buying all the meat products in the supermarket before me,and taking up loads of room on the buses and standing in the queue's,you cant see past em...they always pushing those big weights and looking angry,just hate em,they are the worst...why hasnt there been a special armed force put out for these scum,rounded up and shot... :whistling:
> 
> i'd prefer the heroin n crackheads anyday trying to rob me,stab me and p*ssing everywhere...monging out on the steps and stealing from my flat,swearing and shoplifting,never working but giving case workers jobs...i mean,come on lets weigh it up here...who would you rather have:lol:?


Brilliant!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate all these roiders, sted-heads, and juicers.

Just because It makes life an even playing field, and I can't have one up with out everyone else knowing 

As far as it goes.. you are blatantly going to find more people on juice on a bodybuilding forum ... aren't ya


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

ryoken said:


> i pmsl at the buying all the meat products, i had some old lady tell me to put one of my chickens back the other day in tesco's as apparently buying 4 is just greedy:lol: :lol: :lol:


I hope you handled that like a proper sted head would...










:lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I hope you handled that like a proper sted head would...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmsl, actually i went back and whilst she thought hes going to put one back i then gave a cheesy grin and grabbed another one :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd have given a tenner to see her face change then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> For the record, I'm not a total natty. I use a little on diet downs, and train natty rest of year. My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.
> 
> That's fcuk all compared to most on here.
> 
> ...


i agree with you here mate 

i hope you dont compete in natural feds though


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree with you here mate
> 
> i hope you dont compete in natural feds though


No mate, that would be just so wrong!!

I think that it is diabolical when people do that, they should be kicked in the nads for that kind of behaviour. Very hard too


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> For the record, I'm not a total natty. I use a little on diet downs, and train natty rest of year. My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.
> 
> *That's fcuk all* compared to most on here.
> 
> ...


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its true.

but joe if your goign to compete against roiders then why not do proper cycles? instead of only using them to retain muscle when dieting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Dom he looks pretty damn good doing what hes doing IMO


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

did i say he didnt? listen up dan before you make comments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> did i say he didnt? listen up dan before you make comments.


 :lol: put ya hand bag down. You asked why he did something, im clearly saying because it seems to work for him.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dan you want a rogering again? because your going about it the right way


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> its true.
> 
> but joe if your goign to compete against roiders then why not do proper cycles? instead of only using them to retain muscle when dieting?


1. Because I get a warm fuzzy feeling when I beat people who do more juice.

2. Because Unfortunately I haven't got the genetics to handle much of the juice. I get shutdown very quickly and easily.

3. It's bloody expensive

4. I'm 40 this year, so I kind of accept that I'm not going to be a mass monster, so if I can hold 240lbs at 5'11 natty year round, and compete at around 200lbs in good condition with a little assistance then I am happy. More important things in life, like my missus and kids. Maybe if I was younger and single I would go for it.

As most amateur competitors know, condition impresses the judges and crowd. Much to the frustration of the bigger guys that can't seem to get it. That is my weapon. Obviously guys will get my condition with greater mass and kick my ass, and fair play to them. So long as I turn up the best I can be I'm cool with it.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> 1. Because I get a warm fuzzy feeling when I beat people who do more juice.
> 
> 2. Because Unfortunately I haven't got the genetics to handle much of the juice. I get shutdown very quickly and easily.
> 
> ...


 More power to you Joe.Love the attitude.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice nice. i agree in some aspects. but how do you know how much others use?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> nice nice. i agree in some aspects. but how do you know how much others use?


In some incidents I know some of the other competitors. But in most cases I don't have a clue.

However, a lot bodybuilding is full of tradition. So you can guess a lot of the time.

It's kind of like the 12 sets for major body parts and 9 for minor. Or 500mg of test E, front loaded with 4 weeks dbol, stacked with something else. Or 1.5g of protein per lb of body weight per day. You can bet your ass that most don't deviate much from this.

I like to go against the grain. Conventional wisdom will achieve conventional results. Extraordinary wisdom will yield extraordinary results.

Or the secret of success is to observe the masses and do the opposite.

Or madness is to keep doing what you are doing and expecting a different result.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> 1. Because I get a warm fuzzy feeling when I beat people who do more juice.
> 
> 2. Because Unfortunately I haven't got the genetics to handle much of the juice. I get shutdown very quickly and easily.
> 
> ...


Fair play. :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

essexboy said:


> More power to you Joe.Love the attitude.


My mate who was helping me out backstage last year couldn't believe how calm I was. I just said 'the work is now done, I'm here, so I'm gonna enjoy it, win or lose' Was nice I won my class though. Rob Clapham beat me in the overall though, but he was better than me.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> In some incidents I know some of the other competitors. But in most cases I don't have a clue.
> 
> However, a lot bodybuilding is full of tradition. So you can guess a lot of the time.
> 
> ...


Traditionalism is endemic in the BB world.Question EVERYTHING, has always been my philosophy.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> For the record, I'm not a total natty. I use a little on diet downs, and train natty rest of year. My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.
> 
> That's fcuk all compared to most on here.
> 
> ...


 I've been natural for 6months and your cycle that you put up is over double the biggest cycle I had ever ran whilst taking gear.

So you don't have a leg to stand on asking for pictures of me as you take well over double than I ever did.

Plus I'm only 20 and have only been training for 2 1/2 years gear assisted.



essexboy said:


> Maybe so.However at least you get to keep it.Unlike you who will watch it all go down the toilet as soon as you stop using,enjoy.


 Considering I was 12st before I started gear then bulked up to 19stone whilst on gear.

I have been natural for over 6 months now and am sitting at a lean 17stone.

So I have gained 5stone in 2 years and I aint been on gear for 6 months.

So its all gone down the toilet has it?

Why am I still 5 stone heavier than when I started with the same BF?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> I've been natural for 6months and your cycle that you put up is over double the biggest cycle I had ever ran whilst taking gear.
> 
> So you don't have a leg to stand on asking for pictures of me as you take well over double than I ever did.
> 
> ...


Well, youve lost two stone in 6 months, thats a start.A lean 17 stone??


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

GHS said:


> I've been natural for 6months and your cycle that you put up is over double the biggest cycle I had ever ran whilst taking gear.


I think that's what he took in total over 12 weeks, not p/w.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Well, youve lost two stone in 6 months, thats a start.A lean 17 stone??


 I've lost that weight by choice as I'm going in the army in 6 weeks.

I've been doing 2 hours of cardio a day and on keto diet for 6 weeks.

Hence me being a moody c*nt on the forum lately.

I'm not arguing about my physique with some faceless keyboard tool on the internet that I don't know and will never meet.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WRT said:


> I think that's what he took in total over 12 weeks, not p/w.


 Yeah your right my mistake.

:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GHS said:


> I've been natural for 6months and your cycle that you put up is over double the biggest cycle I had ever ran whilst taking gear.


Sorry to **** on your campfire GHS... the figures he gave were TOTAL grammages for the 12 week run

Not weekly figures.

As far as gear amount to results ratio, I'd guess BigJoe has got to be pretty near the top on this site anyway. Can only really count myself in my earlier days as being on a par, but I do use more now.

EDIT just noticed others got their before me :cursing: :lol:

Disregard this post


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> I've lost that weight by choice as I'm going in the army in 6 weeks.
> 
> I've been doing 2 hours of cardio a day and on keto diet for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


You really struggle to keep from being insulting dont you? Might be good idea to try and keep your anger issues under control.It will be a handicap in the forces.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

> My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.





> So you don't have a leg to stand on asking for pictures of me as you take well over double than I ever did.


I compete naturally, but find the assisted side really interesting - particularly dose/results wise. Unfortunately, I agree with the comment on putting on minimal muscle mass naturally.

GHS: If you don't mind me asking, am I reading this correctly? If Joe took 2000mg Test E over 12 weeks ((167mg a week) and that's double you've ever taken, you got from 12stone to 19 stone on 80mg test + extras per week? That's not even an HRT dose. Or did you think he meant 2000mg per week?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

simonj said:


> I compete naturally, but find the assisted side really interesting - particularly dose/results wise. Unfortunately, I agree with the comment on putting on minimal muscle mass naturally.
> 
> GHS: If you don't mind me asking, am I reading this correctly? If Joe took 2000mg Test E over 12 weeks ((167mg a week) and that's double you've ever taken, you got from 12stone to 19 stone on 80mg test + extras per week? That's not even an HRT dose. Or did you think he meant 2000mg per week?


 See previous posts mate I thought he meant weekly totals.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Joe has a superb physique and knows his stuff. A valuable poster in many ways.

GHS, a light user of compunds, but with a formidable work ethic and a steely determination. The results speak for themselves.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> You really struggle to keep from being insulting dont you? Might be good idea to try and keep your anger issues under control.It will be a handicap in the forces.


 I can keep my cool in real life just fine mate don't you worry.

Just think it funny when people have Winston Churchill as their avvys and think they can comment on other peoples physiques.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Joe has a superb physique and knows his stuff. A valuable poster in many ways.
> 
> GHS, a light user of compunds, but with a formidable work ethic and a steely determination. The results speak for themselves.


 I'm on no way knocking his physique or his knowlege mate he does look amazing and for that I take my hat off to him or anyone who can get into that kind of shape with 4g a week of gear let alone the minimal doses he took for his diet.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GHS said:


> I can keep my cool in real life just fine mate don't you worry.
> 
> Just think it funny when people have Winston Churchill as their avvys and think they can comment on other peoples physiques.


I know, fvkcin bang out of order

I'd have Margaret Thatcher in my avi before I even thought about commenting on someones physique :lol:

Just playing with you GHS


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

GHS said:


> See previous posts mate I thought he meant weekly totals.


Ah, apologies. Must learn to type faster so there aren't 17 posts in the time I write mine!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I know, fvkcin bang out of order
> 
> I'd have Margaret Thatcher in my avi before I even thought about commenting on someones physique :lol:
> 
> Just playing with you GHS


 I'm more a Blair fan myself.

Must have been my era...

C*nt


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Is everyone on steroids lately, just looking on this site 174 viewing topics in roids. Don't know bodybuild natural anymore?????????


i wish a fckin was believe me lol, actually i wish i was still training and not being a drunken loser everynight of the week.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> I can keep my cool in real life just fine mate don't you worry.
> 
> Just think it funny when people have Winston Churchill as their avvys and think they can comment on other peoples physiques.


Good for you.I cant see what relation me using Churchill in an avatar has to responding to posts here? For the record, I havent made a comment about your physique per se.I was merely commenting on the likehood of you maintaining your weight, whilst not using aas.I might add that I wouldnt have commented at all, if i didnt find your constant barrage of negative remarks levelled against those who wish not to use aas,annoying, and tiresome.For some reason you appear to view those who dont do as you do as contemptuous and unworthy.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

GHS said:


> Just think it funny when people have Winston Churchill as their avvys and think they can comment on other peoples physiques.


 :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

simonj said:


> Ah, apologies. Must learn to type faster so there aren't 17 posts in the time I write mine!


Blimey Simon. That is some leaness.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Good for you.*I cant see what relation me using Churchill in an avatar has to responding to posts here*.For the record, i havent made a comment about your physique per se.I was merely commenting on the likehood of you maintaining your weight, whilst not using aas.I might add that I wouldnt have commented at all, if i didnt find your constant barrage of negative remarks levelled against those who wish not to use aas,*annoying, and tiresome*.For some reason you appear to view those who dont do as you do as contemptous and unworthy.


Because your a classic faceless keyboard warrior.

Glad I'm annoying you

Shows what a weak person you are if a 20 year old young pup like me sitting in North Wales that your never going to meet or know is annoying you :lol:

This is the internet, I post on here because I'm between jobs and bored out my head. I don't know anybody on here and will probely never meet 99% of them.

Its a laugh mate. Nothing more, nothing less.

If I'm annoying you then its only because your letting yourself be annoyed.

There are loads of people on this forum who have the same opinion of myself as you do, post sarcastic comment and take the p*ss out of me etc.

But I don't let it bother me, I have a laugh and try and take the p*ss back.

Its the internet pal.

Give as good as you get and chill out :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I know natural guys might have an easier time of holding mass, and they tend to be drier, and its all very noble and stuff

But being natty is so.... gay

I mean ok, no gear means you get to keep your balls, but any man who loves testicles enough to worry about that, is definitely gay

I put it to you, nattys are just so damn gay

:whistling:

:lol: obviously this is a joke post, but feel free to tear me a new asshole anyway :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I know natural guys might have an easier time of holding mass, and they tend to be drier, and its all very noble and stuff
> 
> But being natty is so.... gay
> 
> ...


 THATCHER YOU ROIDER SLAAAAAG.....

This ladies not for nattys??


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I know natural guys might have an easier time of holding mass, and they tend to be drier, and its all very noble and stuff
> 
> But being natty is so.... gay
> 
> ...


now thats gay:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you know winston churchill took gear... just putting that out there


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol:

Thatcher had more balls than any PM since, as much as I hate what she did, I need to acknowledge that :lol:

Clear signs of masculinastion, I reckon she was on the naps


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thatcher had more balls than any PM since, as much as I hate what she did, I need to acknowledge that :lol:
> 
> Clear signs of masculinastion, I reckon she was on the naps


 Major was a c*nt un'ol...

I was the best we've had.

Chirchill was a roider.

Major was a c*nt.

Thatcher was a slaaaag.

BLAIR WAS A NATTY


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

> Blimey Simon. That is some leaness.


Thanks, mate, appreciated  .



> I know natural guys might have an easier time of holding mass, and they tend to be drier,


Ha ha :lol: ! Actually, I found keeping mass isn't too much of a problem....getting any in the first place to keep seems to be an issue though!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

GHS said:


> Major was a c*nt un'ol...
> 
> I was the best we've had.
> 
> ...


Was He FVCK

He was one of those really annoying ultra gay natties - the ones that do courses of primo and EQ and still insist they are natty because they dont shut you down as hard


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Natural aint gay :beer:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Wish i had the balls to start on the gear! just looks like to much ****in about with gear so hats off to you guys who use it, il jus struggle along Like GHS said putting on miserable amount of lean muscle a year !

To original poster , well there will be a lot of steroid post since alot of people are curious about it and good reliable info is hard to find, except here !


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Was He FVCK
> 
> He was one of those really annoying ultra gay natties - the ones that do courses of primo and EQ and still insist they are natty because they dont shut you down as hard


 Oh yeah I know the type mate....

There's plenty on the board 

Anyway back to the debate...

Who would win in a royal rumble out of:

BLAIR

THATCHER

CHIRCHIL

MAJOR

BUSH

OBAMA

and

CLINTON?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

simonj said:


> Thanks, mate, appreciated  .
> 
> Ha ha :lol: ! Actually, I found keeping mass isn't too much of a problem....getting any in the first place to keep seems to be an issue though!


whats your weight/height in that avi? if you dont mind.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

clinton


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> whats your weight/height in that avi? if you dont mind.


 Whats yours?

Sporting quite a double chin there if you don't mind me saying...


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

GHS said:


> Whats yours?
> 
> Sporting quite a double chin there if you don't mind me saying...


Actually it was directed at Simon.I think Churchill was about 250lb at 5ft 10,(not in contest shape though.  )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Actually it was directed at Simon.I think Churchill was about 250lb at 5ft 10,(not in contest shape though.  )


Definite high dose guy, must have been on 2g test easy, plus dbolz


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going back on soon, too soon really but fck it, I want small nuts and large hardons again. Sick of thumbing in a softie :lol: TBH I'm just a roiding junkie scumbag. On clen, cooking my t!ts off at work doing a nightshift and so busy I'm posting on here(and watching Basic Instinct :lol: )

I'm taking more supps to keep my nuts going than I did on cycle, tribs, horny goat weed, saw palmetto, vit e, vit b , vit b6, ZMA, omega caps, fish oil...the list goes on. Yes you take supps on cycle too but fck me every day 3 times a day I'm rattle like a childs , well , rattle!. So my boys are back, so what, I prefer feeling great!!

As for those too scared to try, bet you've tried reccy drugs which have far more chance of killing you. I'm a friggin ponce, sh!t my pants everytime that green pin goes near me, one time pr!cked my **** 5 times before I manned up enough to shick it all the way in, but you get over it. TBH, couldn't care about the muscle side, just love being on, you really do feel that much better. I have low test though so maybe I get a different experience than some.

Anyway , back to BI, its THAT scene :lol:


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

> directed at Simon.I think Churchill was about 250lb at 5ft 10,(not in contest shape though.)


Unfortunately, Churchill schools me.

I'm 5'10" and would guess at 83kg in the pic. I was three weeks out of competing so that'll be about right.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thatcher had more balls than any PM since, as much as I hate what she did, I need to acknowledge that :lol:
> 
> Clear signs of masculinastion, I reckon she was on the naps


I'd slip her one..... is that gay??? :whistling:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Werent this supposed to be a light harted thread ?? Think it might of wound some sensitive people up ??? IMO The man from del montei he say good juice !!!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Werent this supposed to be a light harted thread ?? Think it might of wound some sensitive people up ??? IMO The man from del montei he say good juice !!!


thats one serioulsy coo dude.... especially love the dribbles on his pocket:lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> thats one serioulsy coo dude.... especially love the dribbles on his pocket:lol:


Think it might of been his leaking selection of biro pens !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: everyone must be on roids I think

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the record, I'm not a total natty. I use a little on diet downs, and train natty rest of year. My last contest prep consisted of 2000mg Test E, 1400mg Deca, and 1000mg winstrol in total for 12 week prep.

That's fcuk all compared to most on here.

Hang on sorry if i had read this wrong but that has completely confused me....Is that a joke or something?


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Think it might of been his leaking selection of biro pens !!


maybe its nipple leakage...... he could've been lactating whilst on the photo shoot:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> maybe its nipple leakage...... he could've been lactating whilst on the photo shoot:lol: :lol: :lol:


Lets just hope he aint lacotose in-tolerent !! :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The steriod section on this forum has always been the biggest, and always will be.

Stands to reason though no?! You cant find AAS answers on Wikipedia or in that many books. Message boards have and always will be the best way to get answers for people who don't talk to people in their gyms.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

GHS said:


> No natty bodybuilding is for mugs
> 
> Next.


Reps for being the first thing I have chuckled at this morning


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dan said:


> :lol: put ya hand bag down. You asked why he did something, im clearly saying because it seems to work for him.





Magic Torch said:


> The steriod section on this forum has always been the biggest, and always will be.
> 
> Stands to reason though no?! You cant find AAS answers on Wikipedia or in that many books. Message boards have and always will be the best way to get answers for people who don't talk to people in their gyms.


Maybe. What does Make me laugh, and the OP and Big Joe had made good points about, is people's attitude and approach to PED's.

No-one wants to know how to deadlift or how much food they need to eat to grow - they want the shortcut that will somehow make them huge without hard training or real eating. It is these idiots that make up large number of this board sadly.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

martin brown said:


> Maybe. What does Make me laugh, and the OP and Big Joe had made good points about, is people's attitude and approach to PED's.
> 
> Yeah I did like the way Big Joe conducted himself, very respectable guy and very good physique
> 
> ...


I would agree though that a lot of magic pill bicep boys frequent the board as you described, but this board is getting huge now.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

martin brown said:


> No-one wants to know how to deadlift or how much food they need to eat to grow - they want the shortcut that will somehow make them huge without hard training or real eating. It is these idiots that make up large number of this board sadly.


As an unbiased observer, this is how I interpret a majority of "newbie" posts too.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

essexboy said:


> As an unbiased observer, this is how I interpret a majority of "newbie" posts too.


The argumentative bit of me wants to argue... but I can't, sadly this does seem to be the case...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe I could have worded that last bit better - the majority of posts in the gear section are that way inclined.

People should be able to openly discuss whatever they want, and I agree with you Magic Torch that responsible advanced users should be able to share experience and advice.

There is just a part of me that cant help but feel that the impression to new trainers is that PED's are the magic answer. Maybe it's the attitude of society today that's at fault - everyone wants it easy and wants it now. This aint that kind of game though and there isn't any getting around the time and effort needed in the gym and in the kitchen.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

martin brown said:


> Maybe I could have worded that last bit better - the majority of posts in the gear section are that way inclined.
> 
> People should be able to openly discuss whatever they want, and I agree with you Magic Torch that responsible advanced users should be able to share experience and advice.
> 
> *There is just a part of me that cant help but feel that the impression to new trainers is that PED's are the magic answer. Maybe it's the attitude of society today that's at fault - everyone wants it easy and wants it now. This aint that kind of game though and there isn't any getting around the time and effort needed in the gym and in the kitchen.*


Completely agree mate, so many people ask me in the gym about gear and creatine stacks etc, the kitchen is the hardest part, you need to love your food for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Completely agree mate, so many people ask me in the gym about gear and creatine stacks etc, the kitchen is the hardest part, you need to love your food for sure.


the kitchen is where it all happens!! in the gym where i train the amount of people on gear is frightening, unfortunatly the amount that look like they are on gear is even more frightening (hardly any).

Some people unfortunatly havnt got a decent workout in them but continue to plough bucket loads in to themselves. a guy asked me if he took xyz would he still need to take protien aswell. gyms are rife with these dickheads.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

ive heard steroids are the viagra of bodybuilding world, for those who cant do it naturally 

Seriously though if theyre are used properly and yield great results, which they obviously do in many cases then greatstuff, i have no problems with people using them theyre Just not for me (and i know the road can be tougher for a natty, constantly battling to gain weight etc but thats life!)


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dazsmith69 said:


> Just not for me (and i know the road can be tougher for a natty, constantly battling to gain weight etc but thats life!)


Not at all mate, ignore the dumb ass comments from some jaded young minds, there are some AWESOME natty's on this board and in most gyms up and down the country, I admire hard work and dedication and that shows on a mature physique natty or assisted - just different paths.

Your looking a lot better than 99% of Roiders ever will pal. (if thats you in your pic lol)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Alot people on here look for advice. This forum and others like it are a great source of information on how to cycle steroids safely. I wouldn't knock people searching for advice.
> 
> There are many drugs that have become popular and seen as "normal" in todays society. If you dont like it then I wouldn't "socalise" in places where these drugs are commonly used.
> 
> I wouldn't go on to a recreational drug forum and comment on the amount of Cocaine and LSD that is being used every weekend.


No but the point is that the people commonly asking for help are not normally in any position to be making this choice.

It's the classic cycle:

1. People start training

2. They don't know how to train hard or eat well

3. Must be gear that makes everyone else massive because they think that's whats missing after 6 weeks of sh!t training and no real food

4. They decide to take steroids because that's the magic missing link.

How foolish they are. The real sad part (and expensive part) is that the next steps in these idiots minds are:

5. Steroids didn't work *- so I better take double/different/stronger next time.

6. That didn't work - it must be that everyone else is on GROWTH/INSULIN/IGF etc so spend 000's on that aswell

7. Still get nowwhere.

I don't know what comes next. Normally give up training and work on the doors lol.

The point is until people learn the basics everything else isn't going to do anything.

Edit * = Actually the steroids did work - they put 14 lb of water bloat on and thought they were massive. The extra bodyweight and water cushioning helped strength a little too. 6 weeks later though they're back to normal weight again and maybe a little fatter this time too.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> the kitchen is where it all happens!! in the gym where i train the amount of people on gear is frightening, unfortunatly the amount that look like they are on gear is even more frightening (hardly any).
> 
> Some people unfortunatly havnt got a decent workout in them but continue to plough bucket loads in to themselves. a guy asked me if he took xyz would he still need to take protien aswell. gyms are rife with these dickheads.


Unfortunately the general simply do not understand, you mention your into bodybuilding the normal first response is "steroids", I was asked on 2 different accounts what my hobbies were, I said my favourite hobby is bodybuilding, first account; "If I wanted to get big I'd just jab some steroids and sit at home have a few beers and play on the xbox!" (I cringed) second time I was asked about my hobby I just got some random shout "steroids".

It's totally pointless even communicating with people like that, everything in the world gets faster and faster with technology advancing, so bodybuilding to the majority of the public is like 50x way too slow with the rest of the world and dream of getting big overnight!! :confused1:

I'm not the most knowledgable person in the world but I wouldn't even bother talking to someone about training/diet/supplements etc unless they were genuinely keen to learn and get started.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Your looking a lot better than 99% of Roiders ever will pal. (if thats you in your pic lol)


Cheers mate!


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

I wont and never will...just because I feel that for me, its about seeing how well I can grow naturally...but I totally understand people who do, and fair play to them! :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

JimmyD40 said:


> I wont and never will...just because I feel that for me, its about seeing how well I can grow naturally...but I totally understand people who do, and fair play to them! :thumb:


I think a couple more years training, eating clean good food, and research then I may step over to the darkside  I would like to hit 220lbs lean before even considering it though, 200lbs at the moment.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

this forum is IMO very pro PED use and for some that can only be a good thing to get good info before deciding to use

however lets be honest here - how many gyms around the country? how many members in each?

now of that number how many actually use some form of steroid etc?

probably a small amount

as has been stated its a personal choice but most people need to get their acts together on diet or training.

at my gym i am amazed speaking to people who use stuff and I honetly think to myself you should get your money back! but the reason is they are are lazy and dont eat right but think they need to use something to get stronger or bigger


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> at my gym i am amazed speaking to people who use stuff and I honetly think to myself you should get your money back! but the reason is they are are lazy and dont eat right but think they need to use something to get stronger or bigger


spot on there mate :thumbup1: its the same at my local gym :cursing:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> The argumentative bit of me wants to argue... but I can't, sadly this does seem to be the case...


 Do you disagree RS?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

chilisi said:


> You must have put some serious weight on. In your last avatar, you looked very slim..! :whistling:


Lol, well I am 6'4" so 200lbs really isn't that much for me, at the moment I maintain this weight with 2-3 meals per day, just need to put some money aside and sort out my diet again and the photo I had of me as avatar was before I sorted my diet out in 2009, once I started eating properly I piled on the weight went from roughly 11 stone 7 lbs to around 14 stone 2 lbs from February 2009, I remember making a thread at some point because I weighed myself and had went from 80kg - 85kg, I'm now 91.

Would love to be 95kg thats short term target, long term is 100kg


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> I've been natural for 6months and your cycle that you put up is over double the biggest cycle I had ever ran whilst taking gear.
> 
> So you don't have a leg to stand on asking for pictures of me as you take well over double than I ever did.
> 
> ...


PMSL - How Ironic!!! This whole debate began with you saying that natty training is for losers. And now it turns out you've gone natural!! LOL


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> PMSL - How Ironic!!! This whole debate began with you saying that natty training is for losers. And now it turns out you've gone natural!! LOL


 :lol:

Come on now mate we're not starting this again are we.

I don't even bodybuild anymore.

I havn't lifted a weight in months.

I just enjoy coming on here to annoy people


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Come on now mate we're not starting this again are we.
> 
> ...


Well done on achieving your goal, and contributing to an active thread. Nice to have an active thread instead of the ones that die within 10 posts. Hope you say something controversial soon so we can thrash it out again. :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Well done on achieving your goal, and contributing to an active thread. Nice to have an active thread instead of the ones that die within 10 posts. Hope you say something controversial soon so we can thrash it out again. :thumb:


 I'm sure it won't take long mate :thumb:

You dirty big ROIDING ****


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I'm sure this is how not to use it
> 
> View attachment 36422
> 
> ...


 Thats clearly synthol abuse mate.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I thought it was too much creatine :whistling:


Nah mate that's what dem protein shakes do to ya, according to my mother.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Nah mate that's what dem protein shakes do to ya, according to my mother.


Mine too, who feeds them this sh1t? :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets not forget multi-vits...they can be hazardous to your health :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess I've got it lucky then... :laugh:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If you take gear "only on diet" you are not natty!

Trying to convince yourself that less gear somehow makes you a more worthy winner or better bodybuilder is folly. It is similar to a smoker who cries "but I only smoke 5 a day". So what? You are still a smoker?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Delhi said:


> If you take gear "only on diet" you are not natty!
> 
> Trying to convince yourself that less gear somehow makes you a more worthy winner or better bodybuilder is folly. It is similar to a smoker who cries "but I only smoke 5 a day". So what? You are still a smoker?


Fair point, well presented!!

I won't grumble at that!

The judges just judge physique, and the winner is the winner. So in grand scheme of bodybuilding that's that. But feelings one gains from what they have achieved and methods used during the journey are purely selfish, and isn't this a selfish sport that we are in?

I think that my point is that achieving great results without inflicting too much damage to ones health is surely a good thing.

At the end of the day it is only a bodybuilding show, and it is not worth putting yourself, and relationships with loved ones at risk for a trophy. So getting the trophy in good health, with full support of those around you is a worthy goal.

I think we have all seen guys that destroy everything they have for that damn trophy.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Delhi said:


> *If you take gear "only on diet" you are not natty!*
> 
> Trying to convince yourself that less gear somehow makes you a more worthy winner or better bodybuilder is folly. It is similar to a smoker who cries "but I only smoke 5 a day". So what? You are still a smoker?


I never claimed I was a natty did I?????

I was just making plausable argument for how people choose to achieve results.


----------

